# Turtle's Eye View of the Great Barrier Reef



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

Interesting video on the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd so love to see the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2015)

Did you ever watch the kid's movie, "Finding Nemo?" In it, this clown fish is hunting for his little boy in the waters off the coast of Australia and he makes friends with this turtle named Crush. He is looking for the East Australia Current and the turtle shows him the way. I guess that you can tell that I have grandkids. I like to watch movies with them. I may be 60, but I m a kid at heart. Oh, yeah, also here is a pelican in this movie named Nigel. We have a thermometer in our pool that has the head of a pelican on top of it and we named it Nigel for the Grandkids. They love it. It sort of looks like this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, I saw that movie on TV and liked it very much!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for that footage, SeaBreeze. It was most interesting.

I've snorkled over the Barrier Reef a couple of times and it is a transcendent experience.
It breaks my heart that our government is pursuing policies that threaten the existence of the reef.

By refusing to take carbon dioxide emissions reduction seriously we are doing nothing for the long term health of the reef and by insisting on advancing a huge coal mine with associated new port facilities in north Queensland we are posing an immediate threat due to dumping of sediment at sea. 

This heritage listed feature is in danger although UNESCO has put off declaring it so for a few years while they keep an eye on developments.


----------

